# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Κοτοπουλο στη σακουλα

## vAnY

Μια παραλλαγη με βαση τη συνταγη του Qlim4X :01. Smile: 

Υλικα:

-3 στηθη κοτοπουλο νωπα
-2 κολοκυθακια κομμενα σε χοντρα κομματακια
-2 πιπεριες πρασινες κομμενες σε λωριδες παχιες
-4 μανιταρια πλευρωτους κομμενα
-1/2 κρεμμυδι ασπρο (απο τα μεγαλα κρεμμυδια τα "ζακυνθινα'") κομμενο σε χοντρα κομματια.
-1 μικρη γλυκοπατατα κομμενη σε χοντρα κομματακια.
-1 χουφτα σταφιδες 
-1 χουφτα αμυγδαλα
-2 κουταλιες ελαιολαδο
-1/2 κουπα σαλτσα σογιας
-Αλατι, πιπερι
-μιγμα βοτανων.

Εκτελεση:

- Προθερμαινουμε το φουρνο στους 180-200 βαθμους.
- Σε ενα μπολ βαζουμε τα στηθη κοτ. και βαζουμε το λαδι και τη σογια και τα πασπαλιζουμε. Στραγγιζουμε. 
- Υστερα  πασπαλιζουμε με τα μπαχαρικα. (αλατι πιπερι βοτανα )
- Σε ενα μεγαλο μπολ εχουμε βαλει ολα τα λαχανικα ψιλοκομμενα, σταφιδες και αμυγδαλα και τα πασπαλιζουμε με λιγη σογια και ανακατευουμε.
- Ετοιμαζουμε τη σακουλα επανω σ'ενα ταψι και ριχνουμε το κοτοπουλο και μετα ολα τα λαχανικα απο πανω.
- Κλεινουμε τη σακουλα, κανουμε 2-3 τρυπουλες στη πανω πλευρα να βγαινει ο αερας και τη βαζουμε στο φουρνο, για 50 λεπτα.



- Μετα βγαζουμε το ταψι, κοβουμε τη σακουλα και σερβιρουμε.  :01. Wink: 



Ελπιζω να σας αρεσει.  :01. Wink:

----------


## just chris

> Μια παραλλαγη με βαση τη συνταγη του Qlim4X
> 
> Υλικα:
> 
> -3 στηθη κοτοπουλο νωπα
> -2 κολοκυθακια κομμενα σε χοντρα κομματακια
> -2 πιπεριες πρασινες κομμενες σε λωριδες παχιες
> -4 μανιταρια πλευρωτους κομμενα
> -1/2 κρεμμυδι ασπρο (απο τα μεγαλα κρεμμυδια τα "ζακυνθινα'") κομμενο σε χοντρα κομματια.
> ...


διακρινω λαχανακι βρυξελων η ετσι μου φανηκε;;;;παντως κ πολυ πληρης η συνταγη σου....ο qlimax να τα βλεπει αυτα,να περνει ιδεες!! :01. Razz:

----------


## Qlim4X

> διακρινω λαχανακι βρυξελων η ετσι μου φανηκε;;;;παντως κ πολυ πληρης η συνταγη σου....ο qlimax να τα βλεπει αυτα,να περνει ιδεες!!



o Qlim4X εχει τα πνευματικα δηκαιοματα τις σακουλας  :01. Razz: 

το θεμα ειναι τι θελει ο καθενας απο το φαι του. εγω σκετο κοτοπουλο με ρυζι τρωω ενο η θεια εχει ενα θεμα με λαχανικα  :01. Wink: 

θεια μου μπραβο! ελπιζω να ειναι οσο οραιο δηχνει τελικα  :01. Wink:  λες να ανεβασω την συνταγη ρολο κοτοπουλο στην σακουλα? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vAnY

Ναι αμε να ανεβασεις !!
JustChris εχεις δικιο ξεχασα να γραψω λαχανακια βρυξελλων :03. Thumb up: 
Αμε βγηκε πολυ ωραιο !!! :08. Turtle: 
Σημερα θα συναντηθουμε με την johanna απο το φορουμ και θα ης φερω ταπερακι.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gmalamos

Ρε Vany τη σακουλα τη βαζουμε με το κοτοπουλο στο φουρνο??Δεν καιγεται?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## just chris

> Ρε Vany τη σακουλα τη βαζουμε με το κοτοπουλο στο φουρνο??Δεν καιγεται??


οχι ειναι ειδικη σακουλα!

----------


## gmalamos

> οχι ειναι ειδικη σακουλα!


Εχει στο μαρκετ τετοια δεν μυριζει πλαστικιλα δλδ?Ειναι σιγουρο οτι το κοτοπουλο δεν θα γινει κρεμ καραμελε??

----------


## just chris

φυσικα κ εχει αλλα δεν εχω παρει ποτε...ρωτα τον qlimax i tin vany...

----------


## Devil

καλοοοοοο!!!

αλλα αυτο με τη σακουλα με φοβηζει λιγο

----------


## Qlim4X

> Σημερα θα συναντηθουμε με την johanna απο το φορουμ και θα ης φερω ταπερακι....



εμενα δεν θα μου φερεις?  :01. Sad:

----------


## f-panos

Παιδια υπάρχουν ειδικες σακουλες πχ της sanitas που εχουν φωτο απ'εξω φαγητα με κοτοπουλα. Θα τις βρειτε σε καθε σουπερ μαρκετ διπλα στα αλουμινοχαρτα.


Vany φαινεται πολυ ωραιο, ψηνω κοτα στη σακουλα αλλα με λαχανικα δεν εχω κανει.
Θα τη δοκιμασω σιγουρα.

Qlim4x περιμενουμε κ το ρολο στη σακουλα!

----------


## aepiskeptis

ωραια η συνταγη!


προσεξτε λιγο αυτα

1/2 κουπα σαλτσα σογιας = η  σογια, το σογιελαιο κτλ παραγωγα της σογια πιστευω οτι καλό θα ηταν να αποφευγονται καθως  αποτελούν φυτοοιστρογόνα.

επισης 

Ετοιμαζουμε τη σακουλα = προσεξτε τα πλαστικα σκευασματα,ποτηρια, σακουλακια, σακουλες κτλ αποτελούν ξενοοιστρογόνα

κατ αλλα εξαιρετική συνταγη

----------


## vAnY

> ωραια η συνταγη!
> 
> 
> προσεξτε λιγο αυτα
> 
> *1/2 κουπα σαλτσα σογιας* = η  σογια, το σογιελαιο κτλ παραγωγα της σογια πιστευω οτι καλό θα ηταν να αποφευγονται καθως  αποτελούν φυτοοιστρογόνα.
> 
> επισης 
> 
> ...


Oπως ειπωθηκε και παραπανω η σακουλα ειναι ειδικη για ψησιμο στο φουρνο (οχι απο top AB :01. Razz: )δεν πεθανε κανεις απο τη χρηση της μη ψυριζουμε και τη μαιμου...

Για τη σογια εχεις δικιο και επισης εχει αρκετο αλατι απο μονη της, αλλα η 1/2 κουπα ΔΕΝ καταληγει στη σακουλα διοτι γραφω "στραγγιζουμε" κοτοπ. και λαχανικα οποτε εχουν απλα βουτηχτει μεσα τιποτα αλλο, μα συμπερασμα να εχει  πολυ λιγοτερη ποσοτητα απο 1/2 κουπα. :01. Smile:

----------


## konna

Σημερα ετοιμασα ψάρι γλώσσα φιλέτο σε λαδόκολλα την οποία εκλεισα ωστε να μη φευγουν τα υγρα και ήταν σούπερ!

Η απορία μου ειναι η εξής: μπορώ αντί για σακουλα φούρνου να βάλω και το κοτόπουλο στη λαδόκολλα για καμια ώρα?
Απο την άλλη όμως δεν είναι καλύτερο το κοτόπουλο να "στραγγίζει" κατα το ψήσιμο ώστε να φεύγουν τα λίπη?

Τελικά, πόσο μεγάλη διαφορά στην ποσότητα λίπους έχει το κοτόπουλο ψημένο σε σακούλα απο το να είναι στη γαστρα πάνω σε σχάρα ?
ψυρίζω τη μαιμου τωρα ή όντως υπάρχει σημαντικη διαφορά?

----------


## eri_87

> Σημερα ετοιμασα ψάρι γλώσσα φιλέτο σε λαδόκολλα την οποία εκλεισα ωστε να μη φευγουν τα υγρα και ήταν σούπερ!
> 
> Η απορία μου ειναι η εξής: μπορώ αντί για σακουλα φούρνου να βάλω και το κοτόπουλο στη λαδόκολλα για καμια ώρα?
> Απο την άλλη όμως δεν είναι καλύτερο το κοτόπουλο να "στραγγίζει" κατα το ψήσιμο ώστε να φεύγουν τα λίπη?
> 
> Τελικά, πόσο μεγάλη διαφορά στην ποσότητα λίπους έχει το κοτόπουλο ψημένο σε σακούλα απο το να είναι στη γαστρα πάνω σε σχάρα ?
> ψυρίζω τη μαιμου τωρα ή όντως υπάρχει σημαντικη διαφορά?


Ολόκληρο κοτόπουλο ψήνεις; Υποτίθεται ότι η συνταγή για σακούλα αναφέρεται σε στήθη, οπότε δεν έχει κ λίπος για να χρειάζεται να στάξει κάτω. Αν κάνεις φιλέτο κοτόπουλο, δεν έχει σχεδόν καθόλου λίπος οπότε δε σε πειράζει ο τρόπος μαγειρέματος. 
Αυτό που λες πιο πολύ ισχύει για χοιρινό, μοσχάρι και ειδικά μπιφτέκια!  :01. Wink:

----------


## konna

> Ολόκληρο κοτόπουλο ψήνεις; Υποτίθεται ότι η συνταγή για σακούλα αναφέρεται σε στήθη, οπότε δεν έχει κ λίπος για να χρειάζεται να στάξει κάτω. Αν κάνεις φιλέτο κοτόπουλο, δεν έχει σχεδόν καθόλου λίπος οπότε δε σε πειράζει ο τρόπος μαγειρέματος. 
> Αυτό που λες πιο πολύ ισχύει για χοιρινό, μοσχάρι και ειδικά μπιφτέκια!


Εννοείται οτι μιλάω για στηθη κοτοπουλου. Αλλα δεν ηξερα ποσο σημαντικο ηταν το λιπος που περιεχουν.
Σ' ευχαριστω!  :03. Awesome: 

Δεν ξερεις ποσο βαριεμαι να πλενω τη σχαρα!!! Η λαδοκολλα ή η σακουλα φούρνου είναι τρελή διευκολυνση!

----------


## eri_87

> Εννοείται οτι μιλάω για στηθη κοτοπουλου. Αλλα δεν ηξερα ποσο σημαντικο ηταν το λιπος που περιεχουν.
> Σ' ευχαριστω! 
> 
> Δεν ξερεις ποσο βαριεμαι να πλενω τη σχαρα!!! Η λαδοκολλα ή η σακουλα φούρνου είναι τρελή διευκολυνση!


Ναι... όντως! Κοίτα, αν καθαρίζεις το ορατό λίπος πριν ψήσεις το κοτόπουλο, είσαι οκ! Όταν κάνω βραστό στήθος στο νερό υπάρχουν μόνο 1-2 σταγόνες λίπους... άρα δεν έχει! Ενώ αν βράσεις κάτι λιπαρό, θα βγεί το λίπος στο νερό!  :01. Wink:

----------


## spyros1979

ενημερωτικά παιδιά φτηνές σακούλες ψησίματος πολύ καλής ποιότητας έχουν τα jumbo (ναι, σωστά διαβάσατε!!) όπου κοστίζει 1 ευρώ οι 8 σακούλες. Εγώ πάντως σώθηκα οικονομικά με αυτές. Ελπίζω μόνο να μην σταματήσουν την εισαγωγή τους  :01. Wink:

----------


## Ximerakis

:03. Thumb up:

----------

